# NEW SECTION ON MY SITE (like 100+ pix) ... so check it out



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

go to #17

http://www.jimmy540i.com/main.htm

Should be work safe and stay away if your are under 16.

Once again, comments are welcome!

JIMMY


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

I always laugh at club sluts like these, they think they are special but no more then an arm piece and a prop.

but all ****ing hot! and Id lay the pipe on them


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I vote for DJ Inhale and Jimmy to go out, they're two of a kind! Perfect match!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

DJ_INHALE said:


> I always laugh at club sluts like these, they think they are special but no more then an arm piece and a prop.
> 
> but all ****ing hot! and Id lay the pipe on them


I completely agree with all your points on this issue.


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> go to #17
> 
> http://www.jimmy540i.com/main.htm
> 
> ...


Kinda reminds me of Merzady boy. 
Some guy that never comes here except to post pics of himself and his friends. :dunno:

I don't get it.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

paulg said:


> Kinda reminds me of Merzady boy.
> Some guy that never comes here except to post pics of himself and his friends. :dunno:
> 
> I don't get it.


Deja vú :eeps:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> I vote for DJ Inhale and Jimmy to go out, they're two of a kind! Perfect match!


They already have!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Pete Teoh said:


> They already have!


fixed


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

paulg said:


> Kinda reminds me of Merzady boy.
> Some guy that never comes here except to post pics of himself and his friends. :dunno:
> 
> I don't get it.


I don't get why people like you have such an issue with it. You make pompous posts all the time - what's the diff? :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> I completely agree with all your points on this issue.


:stupid:

.


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't get why people like you have such an issue with it. You make pompous posts all the time - what's the diff? :dunno:


I beg to diff.

Curmudgeony today, old man? :flipoff:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

lol, go look in the mirror. Everytime Jimmy posts the same people drop in and start the assault. You know what it is, why go there except to cause trouble?

he uses pics, you use text, guess we'll have to agree to disagree ...


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

family member has a phantom, you seem to alway have a gun on you, and i like to stero type so im going to say you are in the japanese mafia.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

TommyBahama said:


> family member has a phantom, you seem to alway have a gun on you, and i like to stero type so im going to say you are in the japanese mafia.


check his pinkie fingers to make sure they havent been cut off!

lol


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

aww...

i <3 Jimmy540i :gay:

seriously though. if Jimmy is keen on having pictures of himself, and ONLY himself, why would he smudge out his face? that just takes the point out of the picture. ie- attached pic

i'm all for the whole Bruce Wayne playboy lifestyle, but not when your whole purpose is to brag about it on the internet. :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I used to have a picture of JIMMY on my work PC at Cutter Motors.

JIMMY, you should come to Bimmerfest again this year so that everyone can meet you.


----------



## Descali (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't like it, don't click it? I mean, if he wants his ego to be boosted by having a few people he's met, and some complete strangers, viewing of what we assume is his life - let him. 

I'm glad he has money and he's using it.

I'm also glad he came from my school - or rather that sweatshirt did. 

But really, I don't see why we have to cut him down every time he posts something.


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Jon said:


> I used to have a picture of JIMMY on my work PC at Cutter Motors.
> 
> JIMMY, you should come to Bimmerfest again this year so that everyone can meet you.


I think I have the answer.

In real life, his face is actually blurred out. That's just how he looks.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't get why people like you have such an issue with it. *You make pompous posts all the time - what's the diff*? :dunno:


Paul, please accept my apology. Came to the realization that I confused you with RKT BMR . I'd go back and edit if I could. Sorry.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Evidently he is embarrassed to be photo'd with club ho's and his cars - it is the only thing that makes sense...

Otherwise Jimmy does have some really cool toys

It is just the shallow blatant self-promotion that is tiring but evidently I am in the minority.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Descali said:


> Don't like it, don't click it? I mean, if he wants his ego to be boosted by having a few people he's met, and some complete strangers, viewing of what we assume is his life - let him.
> 
> I'm glad he has money and he's using it.
> 
> ...


:stupid:

As a good friend of mine and I say, we are "ballers on budgets" :bigpimp: and I am nowhere near Jimmy's league.

Jimmy is a true big baller, and I will never have all those toys, so it's fun to see someone post here who actually does. I don't know why some people get all riled up about him.

Who cares if he wants to self-promote? What's the big deal?


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

MrAirbags said:


> :stupid:
> 
> As a good friend of mine and I say, we are "ballers on budgets" and I am nowhere near Jimmy's league.
> 
> ...


I have no more a problem with Jimmy than I have with Paris - pretty much the same mold, which is fine - who knows, had I been born into money, maybe I'd be impressed by it - to me its just irrelavant to my life. :dunno:

I clicked on his site last year when I joined the 'fest, sized it up, now understand what its about - so now just kinda pass it over, no biggie. If I had that much disposable income, I'd be setting up college scholarships - do something for the rest of the world, after all - nobody created their own money - they are beholding to everyone else for giving it to them.  Now _that _would be something that when posted would impress me! (We sent 3 kids to school is a lot more interesting than 'look at me at a party!')

As it is, he could be a really nice guy, just don't know him. :dunno:


----------



## BruceWayne (Dec 3, 2005)

yikes! this is the 4th website, that I have seen this post.
Whats the master plan?
self promotion or a super site car forum where all the true ballers & wanna-b's 
hang out?
Oh well at least hes not commiting crimes , theres worse things he could be doing.


----------



## n3rd (May 17, 2006)

Jimmy, get over yourself. I'm sure there are plenty of people on this forum that could crush you with bigger wallets.


----------



## n3rd (May 17, 2006)

Also, you dont need to flex in every single on of your photos. There are some people that are twice your size when they dont flex.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

BruceWayne said:


> yikes! this is the 4th website, that I have seen this post.
> Whats the master plan?
> self promotion or a super site car forum where all the true ballers & wanna-b's
> hang out?
> Oh well at least hes not commiting crimes , theres worse things he could be doing.


:rofl: Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

BruceWayne said:


> yikes! this is the 4th website, that I have seen this post.
> Whats the master plan?
> self promotion or a super site car forum where all the true ballers & wanna-b's
> hang out?
> Oh well at least hes not commiting crimes , *theres worse things he could be doing*.





misterlance said:


> :rofl: *Inquiring minds would like to know*.


The indomitable Pec Flex! :bigpimp:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> :stupid:
> 
> As a good friend of mine and I say, we are "ballers on budgets" :bigpimp: and I am nowhere near Jimmy's league.
> 
> ...


thanks buddy  it's all good...

btw i'm now dislike for flexing ... hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> thanks buddy  it's all good...
> 
> btw i'm now dislike for flexing ... hahaha :rofl:


I think you should hang out with your polar opposite..... Teh Jev!

Just think, you both have what the other wants!

Teh Jev = mad E-fame
Jimmy = mad toys

Think about it. :dunno:


----------



## markl323 (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe he just posts them to piss off the jealous types? It's working so far...


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

n3rd said:


> Jimmy, get over yourself. I'm sure there are plenty of people on this forum that could crush you with bigger wallets.


got a lil avdice for u that might help ur thinking and lead u to a possible success in the future....

" money can't buy everything "


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> got a lil avdice for u that might help ur thinking and lead u to a possible success in the future....
> 
> " money can't buy everything "


says the 20something with 2 F360s...


----------



## Ms_Kady (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL...I just saw this on e90fanatics. :rofl: 

There are nice pictures of cars on his site, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I think its great that people can live a little in this world. Some do it easier, some do it harder. I'm not rich, but not poor either, and am happy with my life. Most people get angry when they see someone much more successful then they are. Who cares? If you won the lotto, would you not live it up too? Give the guy props, at least hes got good taste in cars, chicks & firearms :thumbup:


----------



## BruceWayne (Dec 3, 2005)

MrTex said:


> I think its great that people can live a little in this world. Some do it easier, some do it harder. I'm not rich, but not poor either, and am happy with my life. Most people get angry when they see someone much more successful then they are. Who cares? If you won the lotto, would you not live it up too? Give the guy props, at least hes got good taste in cars, chicks & firearms :thumbup:


no one has a problem with living a little and showing pics of your toys.
Its the flaunting it on every euro automotive forum that gets people ticked off.
:tsk: 
Posting pics of his toys on forums is ok but mass spaming his website is another
story.
Like I said before theres worse things he could be doing but I can see
the all mighty looking down and shaking his head.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

MrTex said:


> I think its great that people can live a little in this world. Some do it easier, some do it harder. I'm not rich, but not poor either, and am happy with my life. Most people get angry when they see someone much more successful then they are. Who cares? If you won the lotto, would you not live it up too? Give the guy props, at least hes got good taste in *cars, chicks & firearms *:thumbup:


I have to laugh at that - *any* of us can have chicks of the same caliber, if we're willing to pay for it. They're just hookers, willing to trade themselves to hang with $$$. Pass.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

TommyBahama said:


> says the 20something with 2 F360s...


:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

geebeemer said:


> I have no more a problem with Jimmy than I have with Paris - pretty much the same mold, which is fine - who knows, had I been born into money, maybe I'd be impressed by it - to me its just irrelavant to my life. :dunno:
> 
> I clicked on his site last year when I joined the 'fest, sized it up, now understand what its about - so now just kinda pass it over, no biggie. If I had that much disposable income, I'd be setting up college scholarships - do something for the rest of the world, after all - nobody created their own money - they are beholding to everyone else for giving it to them.  Now _that _would be something that when posted would impress me! (We sent 3 kids to school is a lot more interesting than 'look at me at a party!')
> 
> As it is, he could be a really nice guy, just don't know him. :dunno:


Giving and making the world a better place is the ultimate rush. :thumbup:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

BruceWayne said:


> no one has a problem with living a little and showing pics of your toys.
> Its the flaunting it on every euro automotive forum that gets people ticked off.
> 
> Posting pics of his toys on forums is ok but mass spaming his website is another
> ...


Okay.. I dont know anything about that. I'm just basing off of what little I know here.



geebeemer said:


> I have to laugh at that - *any* of us can have chicks of the same caliber, if we're willing to pay for it. They're just hookers, willing to trade themselves to hang with $$$. Pass.


Well, not me. I'm committed to one woman for the rest of my life


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

geebeemer said:


> Silly rabbit :tsk: , jimi _only_ posts in his own threads, and its _always_ about self promotion of his site. You'll never see him post in anyone else's threads, theres just no 'yay' in doing that.
> 
> Funny how this guy gets so many 'haters' - ironic really, as those that call others 'haters' can be guaranteed of one thing, jimi will *never* post in one of their threads - so its a one way gimme. Wonder if they understand that they are nothing to him, and would they so readily defend someone whom could give a crap about them?  :rofl: Jokes on them.
> 
> I stop by and take a look at his promo threads, cuz its kinda like driving by a wreck, you just gotta look. :bustingup


I am amazed that since J540.com has commercial advertising why his "promotions" havent been deleted due to the SPAM policy.


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

geebeemer said:


> Silly rabbit :tsk: , jimi _only_ posts in his own threads, and its _always_ about self promotion of his site. You'll never see him post in anyone else's threads, theres just no 'yay' in doing that.


Jimmy occasionally sticks his head up in the E39 forum, though he got smacked down the last time it happened. :angel:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

misterlance said:


> I am amazed that since J540.com has commercial advertising why his "promotions" havent been deleted due to the SPAM policy.


by now you should know i don't make my $ from www.bimmerxenon.com

hey u wanna buy my Ferrari Enzo Keys?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OEM-...019QQitemZ290088575296QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

:bigpimp:


----------



## COSMOS_530 (Aug 14, 2006)

: popcorn: 
1. e39 owners will never admit to wanting an e60,
2. 850csi's will only go up in price & rarity, and
3. jimmy540 will never get any cred for his cleanly modded car b/c of his paris hilton-esque lifestyle.

bimmerfest:thumbup: 
its shocking at first, then comforting.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

geebeemer said:


> I stop by and take a look at his promo threads, cuz its kinda like driving by a wreck, you just gotta look. :bustingup


+1


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> by now you should know i don't make my $ from www.bimmerxenon.com
> 
> :bigpimp:


Most people here can only guess where your money comes from. You blatantly only come here to advertise. Since you are not a known forum sponsor, that is SPAM.

.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

SWISS said:


> So Jimmy you never answered my PM, is it because I'm not baller enough?


dude nice avatar ! !!!


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> dude nice avatar ! !!!


Thanks, Now make me a killer offer on a ligthed shift knob for the E30.:angel:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> by now you should know i don't make my $ from www.bimmerxenon.com
> 
> hey u wanna buy my Ferrari Enzo Keys?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OEM-...019QQitemZ290088575296QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> 
> :bigpimp:


Will those Enzo keys start an enzo if I get it cut to fit the ignition, or do they require programming for a chip?


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Jimmy me and my soon to be 916 vs u and your 996.  I have less power and probably 100-80 lbs on you but I have alot of track time so I would take u on


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

DJ_INHALE said:


> Jimmy me and my soon to be 916 vs u and your 996.  I have less power and probably 100-80 lbs on you but I have alot of track time so I would take u on


You're getting a duc? Will it be your first?


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

COSMOS_530 said:


> : popcorn:
> 1. e39 owners will never admit to wanting an e60,
> 2. 850csi's will only go up in price & rarity, and
> 3. jimmy540 will never get any cred for his cleanly modded car b/c of his paris hilton-esque lifestyle.
> ...


Like the 'first time' of sex? :dunno:


----------



## TimmyTimmy (Sep 1, 2002)

DJ_INHALE said:


> Jimmy me and my soon to be 916 vs u and your 996.  I have less power and probably 100-80 lbs on you but I have alot of track time so I would take u on


You two need to have pec bounce off. Teh_Jeve can be the ref. Pay-per-View :rofl:

I have no problem with all the braggadocio but I think most people have more respect for some humility. :dunno: Everyone I know who is like Jimmy or DJ are compensating for something they are lacking and not just that.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Hey Jimmy, you should upgrade to an F430 man. :thumbup:


i'm thinking LP640, stay tuned


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> You're getting a duc? Will it be your first?


I have had several inline 4s but never a v tiwn duc. So yes. I just need to find one that has had proper service records.

I actually gave up riding on the streets for a while as I didnt trust any cars out there. turned my 2001 zx6r into a track bike.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

TimmyTimmy said:


> You two need to have pec bounce off. Teh_Jeve can be the ref. Pay-per-View :rofl:
> 
> I have no problem with all the braggadocio but I think most people have more respect for some humility. :dunno: Everyone I know who is like Jimmy or DJ are compensating for something they are lacking and not just that.


my old work out partner was a huge juiced up meat head who had a nice bike. GSXR 750 and I remember seeing him taking a piss once and his **** was huge. It was damn big I almost wanted to ask him about it but then he would have known I saw his johnson


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Descali said:


> Don't like it, don't click it? I mean, if he wants his ego to be boosted by having a few people he's met, and some complete strangers, viewing of what we assume is his life - let him.
> 
> I'm glad he has money and he's using it.
> 
> I'm also glad he came from my school - or rather that sweatshirt did.


What's so great about the University of South Carolina?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

DJ_INHALE said:


> my old work out partner was a huge juiced up meat head who had a nice bike. GSXR 750 and I remember seeing him taking a piss once and his **** was huge. It was damn big I almost wanted to ask him about it but then he would have known I saw his johnson


:rofl:


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

hey jimmy

just curious, why would u get 2 360? why dont u have 1 360 and something else?


----------

